# im bored soooo show me your cow horses



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

This is Fred








and this is Zena (otherwise known as Midget)








Both are used for penning and sorting as well as everyday ranch work. Both have won me quite a bit. But more than that I just really enjoy competing with them.


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's my little buckskin mare, she's a pretty nice ranch horse. I like her anyway 
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Mike, very nice pictures. I like your little buckskin mare too LOL .

Anyway, me and mine don't do any kind of timed events, just regular ranch type work...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The bay gelding is "Stilts", I can go do anything on him, he is so much fun to ride. I took that picture yesterday.
The gray mare is "Gracie Mae" she's fun to ride too, we can do anything on her too. That was a ranch rodeo last spring.
The black and white Paint is "Halle Berry", she was one of my ranch ponies, they keep trying to sell her to me...she kinda likes to buck. But she is a pile of fun to rope on and she can go all day. That was a fall clean up branding last year..I think.

It's hard to have cool pictures unless you have someone around to take pictures all the time. There has been so many times I think, I wish I had pictures of this.


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like you all have some nice and handy horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i love your mare Mike! shes a beaut!


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

COWCHICK77 said:


> It's hard to have cool pictures unless you have someone around to take pictures all the time. There has been so many times I think, I wish I had pictures of this.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Fun thread! My pics were taken at dusk so please forgive that they are a little dark  

First is my friend and I waiting on our turn, then a couple shots doing our thing. I LOVE sorting!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

smrobs i LOVE your grey!
n cowchick im soooo jealous of what yall get to do!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Why thank you . I'm a bit fond of him myself.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

:hide: dont come looking here if he goes missing


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Zimmerman said:


> Here's my little buckskin mare, she's a pretty nice ranch horse. I like her anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I had a good giggle at that last pic. that pore bull...I mean steer. lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha thats mean...and funny.....


----------



## TimeChaser (Jan 13, 2009)

My purebred Arabian reined cow horse  He's the only one where we show but he sure as heck holds his own.


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so jealous of these pictures!

I really want to get into team penning or sorting but don't know the first thing about it lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He's not mine as I don't rope unless I'm needed (I'm a rather lousy shot, hehe) but I have some darned good pictures of our BO's son's cutting/team roping/ranchwork gelding, Bud. He's an unregistered QHxASB eight year old gelding, and he can get the job DONE


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Not much, but here's my cow-horse. I'm pretty proud of him, personally.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's Fluffy.










Smokey.



















Pistol.



















Some outside horse I rode.










Another outside horse I rode.










And another outside horse.










That's about all the horse pics I have. We just work. No competition.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Not much, but here's my cow-horse. I'm pretty proud of him, personally.


Nobody even said anything about that! I almost peed myself LOLOL "I'm pretty proud of him, personally" omg *dead*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

sammerson,what part of texas are you in,cause there's plenty of sortings and pennings in tx.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

WesternBella said:


> Nobody even said anything about that! I almost peed myself LOLOL "I'm pretty proud of him, personally" omg *dead*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I've come to accept that my awesomeness is taken in silence by most of the members :wink: Glad you lol'd


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

I am soooo jealous of you guys! Closest thing I have ever done was when I worked in the black hills and we rounded up the horses in the morning to bring to the barn for rides. Otherwise if you want to count driving cattle from winter to summer pasture, which was more so a beer drinking, gun shooting kind of day.... lol


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

This is my good little gray horse that my kids ride.







My bay horse with my youngest son. This horse has more go than any two other horses.
He catches hell when there's a long day planned.







I started this Appy two years ago and then I traded another horse for him this fall.
He's a little broncy so I may be able to keep my kids off of him for a while.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

roperchick,if you're bored go to tou tube and type in videos from buckeye stables. there's cutter's and sorter's on there.


----------

